# LOOK AT THIS PUPPER



## GesuGesu (Sep 21, 2016)

PRECIOUS




PUP


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 21, 2016)

Dawww My Gawd!!!
(◕ฺ ◡ฺ ◕ฺ)


----------



## Mobius (Sep 21, 2016)

TREE DOGGOS.

omg.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

The dogs are ripe this year.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 21, 2016)

So thats what tree fluff looks like before it floats away...


----------



## Synthex (Sep 21, 2016)

That is a good pupper 12/10


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 21, 2016)

Awww.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

FREAKING ADORABLE :O


----------

